# Medical Students from India!



## Rehan

Are you a medical student in India?

Let us know where you go to school and a little about yourself!


----------



## Chirantan

*need guidance*

hi!! m a final yr student in B.J.Medical College, A'BAD..wil finish MBBS in jan 07..n internship by april 08.. i want to know wat residencies do they offer to indian imgs in US universities??m interested in surgery n radiology.. n there's a big problem here coz we r not issued visitor's visa to us to appear in step2ck.. so, how do i manage to go there?? somebody suggested getting into MPH 1st to go on a student visa? is dat doable?? how much do i hav to score in GRE to get into it?? n which universities offer d course?
pl help me out.. thanking u in anticipation..
chintz


----------



## Rehan

Chirantan,

I would recommend that you apply for a B1/B2 Tourist Visa in order to appear in the Step 2 CK examination. The best way to do this is by getting in touch with a doctor over e-mail who is faculty at a teaching hospital (such as Johns Hopkins, Mayo University, etc) and arrange to take part in a short-term observership or research elective as an international medical student.

The school should then send you a letter confirming your elective which you can take to the US Embassy in India and it should assist you greatly in getting a tourist visa.

Once you are in the US, not only will you gain some good experience, but you can also sit for the Step 2 CK exam.

In regards to which residencies are offered to IMGs, basically almost everything is available but for an IMG, it is more competitive to get fields such as surgery, radiology, dermatology. However, there are many exceptions and the things which matter in making you competitive are:

USMLE scores, US clinical experience, research experience, and letters of recommendation.

If you do a research elective in the US while you are there to give your Step 2 CK exam, you will be getting research experience, and a letter of recommendation which should definitely help your residency application later on.

BTW, is your internship in India required or optional?


----------



## Ramya

*help*

hi i am ramya studying 3 rd year MBBS. i am from a village in south india i need to know where i can get kaplan course dvd s because i cannot afford the classes . can any one pls help me and let me know how i can get the dvd s .


----------



## Maverick_pkg

hey somehow didnt understand y u guys r talking about going to US for step 2 CK. u can give it in India man!! Do u mean CS?

by the way, am Prateek from KMC Manipal, Karnataka. Have cleared my steps and am waiting for september. interested in gen surgery


----------



## nataraj

*hi ramya*

[hi 
this is nataraj from hubli karnataka
i have cleared step 1 and u wanted some dvds
u can take from me 
i will give free as i dont need them anymore


study well and i guess u r applying for 2008 slot


----------



## cacy456

CAN NEONE TELL ME WHAT IS NEEDED TO APPLY TO MEDICAL SCKOOLS IN INDIA??? Im from jamaica, but im thinking globally where education is concerned? also are the classes taught in english?


----------



## oylesine

summer electives...
I want to do summer medical electives in India,can anyone give me any ideas about which places and universities are good for this purpose ?? How about King Edward Memorial Hospital,Bombay?? Plz give me some ideas about which place to choose as a foreign f student...thanks


----------



## drknow

king edward memorial hospital... or KEMH, in short, in mumbai is one of the best institutes in India... it has an amazing patient load and you could gain a lot over there... especially in gynaecolgoy, pediatrics, internal medicine, surgery, neurosurgery etc..a no of international students do come there every year... it is one of the top ranked institutes in the country... especially the department of internal medicine, & pediatrics...
btw, i graduated from KEMH.... but if you ask me the procedure of applying... am really sorry, but am not aware of those....

there are other options... like some of the very good places are AIIMS in new delhi, Postgraduate institute of Medical Education and Research, Chandigarh.... and many more


----------



## ABC123

Hey, i'm doing my third year in india. i'm taking step one on the 8th of june. lil over a week left. i have a question. i've been going through various forums and exam experiences. i've seen scores like 236/99 and 268/99. how is that possible? does it really work that way?


----------



## isha

hey 
is it true that if u study in India its shorter then it is here to get your medical degree?


----------



## mina

yes , i think its so cuz in india ,only 4 years are required to complete ur MBBS n 1 year internship , and thats all and ........u r a doctor,then. But its not so in USA .This is what i know .


----------



## dcrossroads

hi isha...
well regarding indian medical colleges....ya the duration of indian mbbs is just 4 n half yrs with 1 yr of internship in d same institution or a community hospital but be sure that you have done all the required research regarding the college as recently d MCI has started tightening d noose on d new private colleges dat mushroomed within last 5 yrs...moreover d quality may vary from college to college...but ya if u get a seat in a fairly good college grab it as then u'll be getting best of both d worlds...as one of my frd frm mauritius said "india is d best country to get a cheap yet genuine degree"


----------



## sayantani

i am a 4thyr stud 4m india.i wanna knw if we can do clerckship in US aftr completing mbbs in india


----------



## MastahRiz

Hi sayantani,

Do you mean a clinical elective, or residency? You can do an elective as long as you're still in medical school and haven't finished your MBBS yet, and you can get a residency if you have finished the MBBS and have take the USMLE.


----------



## sayantani

mastahriz,i mean elective only.cant we do electives aftr mbbs in order 2 enrich our cv 4 the match?


----------



## MastahRiz

No,

after finishing your MBBS the chances of being accepted for a clinical elective are next to zero. However, you may be still be able to do a research elective somewhere.


----------



## Asclepios

I read about American University of Medicine and its affiliation with Kasturba Medical College International Center[FONT=&quot]. [/FONT] The students have the options of enrolling at either the Basic Science campus in Antigua or at the KMCIC Basic Science Campus in Manipal. Also the opportunity to complete their clinical Sciences at United States teaching hospitals.


----------



## sausi.aiims

oylesine said:


> summer electives...
> I want to do summer medical electives in India,can anyone give me any ideas about which places and universities are good for this purpose ?? How about King Edward Memorial Hospital,Bombay?? Plz give me some ideas about which place to choose as a foreign f student...thanks


My college All India Institute of Medical Sciences (AIIMS) offers electives/summer rotations. Fee is approx Rs 6000 per elective including accomodation.


----------



## asutoshsahu

> My college All India Institute of Medical Sciences (AIIMS) offers electives/summer rotations. Fee is approx Rs 6000 per elective including accomodation.


Hi I am medical student (1st yr) from india. 
1. Can u plz elaborate wht kind of electives (whether clinical/research/rotations ) it offers. 
2. What is its duration and what is the criteria for selection ?
3. From which yr one can apply for these electives ?
4. Do u know any more college in india giving research opportunities for other medical college students of india ?

Hoping for your positive reply.
THanks in advance#happy


----------



## sausi.aiims

Well, These are clinical electives. People from singapore had been doing it in March and april. U r posted in the departments under some unit. Duration is 1 month each and I dont think there is any specific criteria for that. U just need to contact the administrative section. I think it would be better if you apply in 3rd or 4th year as by that time you must have developed some clinical base. I dont think any feculty will accomodate you for research for such short periods. I am not aware of any more colleges.
Have a good luck!


----------



## asutoshsahu

Are these electives open for indian MBBS Students or only foreign nationals ..


----------



## sausi.aiims

I am not sure.. but I dont think there would be any such problem.. Foreign students are always second priority, is it India or US... The only requirement is that your college's dean/registrar should allow for the elective.


----------



## soledadboy

hey there, 

Dont know if this is an appropriate thread to post in ... but i wanted to know if i could pursue medical education in India and get a US certification. Or even in a country that is a little less expensive. I am awaiting my ICSE board results and expect to do real good. Thanks


----------



## polly

Well, there is only one such college in India which gives you a US certification i.e. Kasturba Medical College International Centre (KMCIC). This college is affiliated from American University of Antigua College Of Medicine (AUA). KMCIC enables the graduates to attend US Medical Exams thus making them eligible to practice in US.


----------



## sausi.aiims

Thats a nice piece of information. Well, in any case, student needs to go through USMLE steps to be able to practise in US, and any student from any college can give that exam. Well thats a nice move from Kasturba medical college to guide and direct their students to US at the college level.


----------



## soledadboy

In order for graduates to practice medicine in the U.S. the medical school must meet the following criteria:


Listing by the WHO.
Listing by the ECFMG - IMED.
Provide a curriculum based on a United States medical school model.
Graduates must be eligible to practice in the country (not only the jurisdiction) where the school is located in order to be eligible to practice in the various states.
Graduates must be eligible for the NRMP Residency Placement Match in order to participate in residency training.
Theres a few colleges in the Caribbean that offer such courses. AUA comes to my mind...its a good one. hope it was helpful...


----------



## natasha

what is an elective??


----------



## MastahRiz

electives are basically really short 'internships.'


----------



## pegasusdoc

i dint get you??? did you say cs in india? how?


----------



## kiran98

Rehan said:


> Are you a medical student in India?
> 
> Let us know where you go to school and a little about yourself!


nok i am student !st year student in bjmc pune . our teminals will atart on 4th of january. & i've gotta eat up all of biochem . anat & physio so please help.#baffled


----------



## Ankith

*Medical Student in India*

Hi everyone,
I'm Ankith studying final year medicine.And I'm happy be in this field to save life.


----------



## Ankith

I'm proved to be medicine student in India because the Government of India has allocated a number of seats for _students_ from developing countries where facilities for _medical_ education are either inadequate.


----------



## maculahealthcare

I would like to know how was the AIPGMEE 2014 entrance exsamination? Did anyone here take up that exam? Kindly share your thoughts...


----------



## maculahealthcare

It is important for a candidate to know how to select a medical college in India. Most of the medical colleges have a website for you to check on the information and contact details. *Getting an MBBS seat in India |*


----------



## tauedu

*Medical Students From India!*

Hi I am John. , i'm doing my third year in madras medical college.


----------

